# three hour drive to bring the pup home



## vizlil (Aug 17, 2016)

Hi everyone,
We are counting sleep until we pick up our puppy on Saturday; it is a three our drive & I am wondering if there are other people on this forum who have had to travel long distance to bring the pup back home. Any tips? I was told to pack an old blanket, kitchen towel and water. Anything else?

Also what should I give to our little puppy as treats; our breeder asks us not to give treats for now as he is only 8 weeks old. are there certain fruits/veggies vizslas like?

I appreciate your tips/suggestions,
Lily


----------



## Anida (Jun 10, 2016)

we also traveled for ours. We brought a blanket and water and I got to snuggle her on the way home


----------



## einspänner (Sep 8, 2012)

Exciting times!

I had a nine hour drive, done in two days. Here's what I brought in addition to your list.

Leash and collar
Waste bags
Food
Toys (I'd play fetch or work on basic training at some of our stops)
Enzymatic cleaner like Nature's Miracle for accidents
Rags/paper towels

Expect your trip back to take a little longer. I stopped roughly every hour for potty breaks. Avoid areas heavily frequented by other dogs.

Mine likes carrots, cucumbers, berries, melon, and apples. Plain, cooked chicken is great treat, too.


----------



## hecallsmebama (Mar 31, 2016)

We drove eight hours home in one day when we got Amos. I took ALOT of stuff but here's what we actually used on the way home....

-plastic containers with lids for food and water
-food provided by the breeder
-collar (ours was provided by the breeder) and leash
-toys/blanket provided by breeder with momma and littermates' scent
-poop sacks

I didn't know what to expect. I didn't know if he would cry, pee on me or what. I had a change of clothes for everyone and nature's miracle, all that, but he didn't have any accidents. He pretty much just snuggled in and slept most of the way. He slept and snuggled everyone in the car at some point. You could almost see his halo.  We stopped often for potty breaks if he was awake. If he was sleeping, we just rolled on. 

I really think the long car ride sped up the bonding. During stops, Amos would not leave our side. I would have to pry him from between my feet to go potty and as soon as he was done, he headed straight for the car, his new safety zone. 

We were planning to crate train and I was worried about putting him in the crate that night when we got home, but he just marched right in and sacked out like he was meant to be there. I think the trip and all the new experiences wore him out. The next night he had a little more of an opinion about it. :

Amos likes carrots and celery for easy, portable treats. We also give him sweet potato and pumpkin for messier treats.


----------



## tknafox2 (Apr 2, 2013)

Our trip was just under 3 hrs. we never really had to stop... puppy slept mostly, and I spread news paper thick on the floor in the back seat, When puppy got restless I put him in the back on the floor, he walked around did his business on the paper and was happy as could be. Even tiny, they give you clues as to what they need. A good chew toy to keep um busy and you'll be home in no time.


----------



## vizlil (Aug 17, 2016)

Thanks everyone for all the suggestions. I much appreciate it. HecallsmeBama, Amos's photo is just adorable! I Cannot wait to see our puppy, 72 hours and we are on our way to pick him up.
thanks again!


----------



## hecallsmebama (Mar 31, 2016)

Be sure and post pics!


----------



## vizlil (Aug 17, 2016)

Hi everyone, this is Magnum


----------



## mswhipple (Mar 7, 2011)

Well, he is a beautiful puppy!!


----------



## cuddlebuglove (Apr 27, 2014)

He is handsome and noble too as well. Congratulations and welcome to the exciting and endearing world of the Vizsla!


----------

